# McDonald's VS Burger King



## etexas

OK, you are on long drive (say from Virginia to Texas), you had no breakfast and NOTHING but a light supper the day before, you are SO hungry you are light-headed and weak. You see an exit, there is a McD and a BK. You KNOW the next pace to get food, will be well over 3 hours. What's your choice?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Burger King. End of Thread. Lock the Thread Mods. 






But seriously Burger King.


----------



## etexas

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Burger King. End of Thread. Lock the Thread Mods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously Burger King.



McD!!!! QP w/cheese!!!!


----------



## Zenas

McDonald's and eat only the fries.


----------



## Sonoftheday

NO WAY TO BK! or else the rest of the trip I would be making pit stops every 10 mins. Surprisingly McD's does not have this reaction on my irritable bowels, as long as I dont go Big Mac.

I agree with Josh though Whataburger rocks.


----------



## etexas

joshua said:


> Whataburger.


 The closest Whataburger is 9 hours away.


----------



## Zenas

Chick-fil-a rules over all other fast food options, with Steak-n-shake comming in second.


----------



## Zenas

Why isn't this a poll sirrah? I am actually suprised it's not!


----------



## jogri17

Mcdonalds. a saussage mcmuffin w/ egg and 3 hashbrowns baby


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Zenas said:


> Chick-fil-a rules over all other fast food options, with Steak-n-shake comming in second.



Steak-n-shake and only get the shake. Talk about WIMPY fries!!!


----------



## etexas

Zenas said:


> Chick-fil-a rules over all other fast food options, with Steak-n-shake comming in second.


I dig the "fil-a" my brother this is about a selection of the lesser of 2 evils!


----------



## CarlosOliveira

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Burger King. End of Thread. Lock the Thread Mods.
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously Burger King.


----------



## blhowes

etexas said:


> OK, you are on long drive (say from Virginia to Texas), you had no breakfast and NOTHING but a light supper the day before, you are SO hungry you are light-headed and weak. You see an exit, there is a McD and a BK. You KNOW the next pace to get food, will be well over 3 hours. What's your choice?


I'd a thought this had all the makings of another one of your polls. You're slipping, brother.

Lately I've been going to Mickey D's quite a bit, and I'm about Mickey De'd out. I think I'd probably go with Burger King.


----------



## rescuedbyLove

We would look around the immediate area for a Jack in the Box (there are none here in Memphis ), but if none could be found, I guess I would pick McDonald's. It's just....the fries...we love the fries!! (<--pretend those are fries)


----------



## etexas

blhowes said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, you are on long drive (say from Virginia to Texas), you had no breakfast and NOTHING but a light supper the day before, you are SO hungry you are light-headed and weak. You see an exit, there is a McD and a BK. You KNOW the next pace to get food, will be well over 3 hours. What's your choice?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd a thought this had all the makings of another one of your polls. You're slipping, brother.
> 
> Lately I've been going to Mickey D's quite a bit, and I'm about Mickey De'd out. I think I'd probably go with Burger King.
Click to expand...

It WAS a slip! I started as a poll, and forgot to check the poll box!


----------



## tellville

McDonald's all the way. For both my sister and I when we eat Burger King we want to puke  That is probably because we never grew up on it. In Edmonton, where I grew up, Burger King took years to come because some guy in the early 40s or something built his one loan burger restaurant and also called it Burger King. So, due to copyright issues Burger King couldn't build in Edmonton until they bought the rights to the name in our city which didn't happen until about 10 years ago. At least this is how the story goes. 

Anyway, I thought this was funny. Burger King pretended that they had canceled the Whopper and recorded people's reaction to it. 

Burger King Whopper Freakout


----------



## Zenas

rescuedbyLove said:


> We would look around the immediate area for a Jack in the Box (there are none here in Memphis ), but if none could be found, I guess I would pick McDonald's. It's just....the fries...we love the fries!! (<--pretend those are fries)



I was in a frat with two guys who would go on pilgrimages to eat Jack in the Box. The same for Lambert's


Anyone ever been to Lambert's?!


----------



## gene_mingo

What time is it? BK has better breakfast food than MD. But I might opt for a big nachos with onions and jalapenos from the gas station. Nothing like some hot cheese on chips! MMM cheese dip.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

I agree with Zenas - I'd go with Chik-fil-A if that were an option, but if it were between BK and McD's, I'd go with BK without question. Better fries, better shakes, thicker, better-tasting burgers. Though I do like a QP with cheese...


----------



## etexas

gene_mingo said:


> What time is it? BK has better breakfast food than MD. But I might opt for a big nachos with onions and jalapenos from the gas station. Nothing like some hot cheese on chips! MMM cheese dip.


closest gas station is 3 hours...one ofthose all pump things...no food!


----------



## Reformingstudent

*Hardees*

You need a mans breakfast dude.


----------



## gene_mingo

etexas said:


> gene_mingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What time is it? BK has better breakfast food than MD. But I might opt for a big nachos with onions and jalapenos from the gas station. Nothing like some hot cheese on chips! MMM cheese dip.
> 
> 
> 
> closest gas station is 3 hours...one ofthose all pump things...no food!
Click to expand...



I would have the AAA tow driver pick me up some better food on route to get my out of fuel car.


----------



## gene_mingo

or keep a couple of these in the glove compartment as emergency food.

The canned cheeseburger – fast food in the wilderness


----------



## Zenas

I just suffered a minor heart attacking looking at this.


----------



## Reformingstudent

Or my favorite, the Hardees Frisco Breakfast sandwich.




Of course I only get this once every four months if even that.


----------



## Reformingstudent

Zenas said:


> I just suffered a minor heart attacking looking at this.






That wasn't the pic I was actually looking for. Don't think I could eat one of those. I like their bacon egg and cheese biscuit. I think that was their Monster biscuit. If your real hiungry this could fill you up till supper time. The next day.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih

McDonalds

Over the last year I have been to Burger King three times.

The first time it was raining, someone slipped and broke a paper display. The staff wanted _them_ to pay for it. Eventually after some name calling they backed down. I was all ready to go join in. I thought it was stupid when your restaurant is unsafe that you charge others for the damage.

The second time I went up to the counter (no one else was there) and was ignored for 15 minutes. Eventually someone walked over and in a lazy droning way asked "are you being served?". Five minutes later I got my meal.


The third time I went I had my order taken within five minutes. Unfortunately the burger I wanted (seemed a standard one) was not cooked so they needed to make it. Took a good ten minutes or so then they asked me if I wanted eat-here or takeaway. I said eat-here, but they gave it to me as takeaway. I pointed this out and the person behind the shoulder shrugged, said whatever and waved me away.

I am not impressed.


----------



## Pilgrim72

Honestly, Burger King is probably the worst fast food I've ever had in my life. I've gotten sick every time I can remember. So, I guess I'll go with McDonalds...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Reformingstudent said:


> You need a mans breakfast dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reformingstudent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or my favorite, the Hardees Frisco Breakfast sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I only get this once every four months if even that.
Click to expand...


Hardee's all the way.....

If not stop in at the local Gas Convenient Store and get some beef jerky and a sticky bun. That should get rid of the light headedness.


----------



## etexas

Pilgrim72 said:


> Honestly, Burger King is probably the worst fast food I've ever had in my life. I've gotten sick every time I can remember. So, I guess I'll go with McDonalds...


BK is nasty!


----------



## Sonoftheday

Chick-fil-a gets props for closing its doors on the Lord's Day. The Owner of the chain has a book out about his belief in not working on Sunday. (I havent read it.)


----------



## Grymir

Big Mac - the metaphysical ultimate!


----------



## etexas

tellville said:


> McDonald's all the way. For both my sister and I when we eat Burger King we want to puke  That is probably because we never grew up on it. In Edmonton, where I grew up, Burger King took years to come because some guy in the early 40s or something built his one loan burger restaurant and also called it Burger King. So, due to copyright issues Burger King couldn't build in Edmonton until they bought the rights to the name in our city which didn't happen until about 10 years ago. At least this is how the story goes.
> 
> Anyway, I thought this was funny. Burger King pretended that they had canceled the Whopper and recorded people's reaction to it.
> 
> Burger King Whopper Freakout


THAT was funny Mark! Esp. the one Cat who flipped out and shouted he hated Wendy's.


----------



## etexas

Sorry friends! People were trying to slip in other options (shame)! Again, McD and BK are the only choices! You are SO hungry you are boardering on fainting!


----------



## Mushroom

Whataburger? Only those willing to endure life in Texas or OK have that consolation. Only place in the world where you can get chicken-fried steak smothered in white gravy from a drive-through. That would be my choice, but it ain't in the poll. BK has that flame-broiled flavor, and I can get it my way w/o wreaking havoc behind the counter and then getting it wrong anyway.


----------



## Sonoftheday

McDonald's! McDonald's!
Kentucky Fried Chicken and a Pizza Hut!
McDonald's! McDonald's!
Kentucky Fried Chicken and a Pizza Hut!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon

McDonald's Double Quarter Pounder w/ Cheese, Large Fry and a Chocolate Shake.


----------



## Reformingstudent

etexas said:


> Sorry friends! People were trying to slip in other options (shame)! Again, McD and BK are the only choices! You are SO hungry you are boardering on fainting!



Sorry etexas. Didn't mean to mess up your poll. Given the choice between the lesser of the two evils lol I voted for Mc D's. Use to love their big breakfast platter. But my first choice will always be Hardee's if given that option.


----------



## etexas

Reformingstudent said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry friends! People were trying to slip in other options (shame)! Again, McD and BK are the only choices! You are SO hungry you are boardering on fainting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry etexas. Didn't mean to mess up your poll. Given the choice between the lesser of the two evils lol I voted for Mc D's. Use to love their big breakfast platter. But my first choice will always be Hardee's if given that option.
Click to expand...

 No problem! I wanted to create a choice between "two evils" In my humble opinion McD is the lesser evil by far!


----------



## etexas

Zenas said:


> Why isn't this a poll sirrah? I am actually suprised it's not!


POOF! Now it's a Poll!


----------



## CalvinandHodges

I voted for McD's, but I prefer White Castle. Unfortunately, they don't have and WC's in Colorado Springs


----------



## SolaGratia

In California, we already voted for *In-N-Out Burgers *a long time ago. 

"Thats what a burger is all about" 

http://www.in-n-out.com/menu.asp


----------



## etexas

SolaGratia said:


> In California, we already voted for *In-N-Out Burgers *a long time ago.
> 
> "Thats what a burger is all about"
> 
> IN-N-OUT Burger - Locations



Bzzzz Gill! This is almost a desert island thing, BK, McD or faint!


----------



## SolaGratia

etexas said:


> SolaGratia said:
> 
> 
> 
> In California, we already voted for *In-N-Out Burgers *a long time ago.
> 
> "Thats what a burger is all about"
> 
> IN-N-OUT Burger - Locations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bzzzz Gill! This is almost a desert island thing, BK, McD or faint!
Click to expand...


We in So. Cali invented this fast food thing so you guys better "ketchup" 

McD and BK is nothing but microwave food. We used real 100% USDA top sirloin meat patties and grilled from the start. Why do you guys think McD and BK are trying to sell angus burgers these days.


----------



## DMcFadden

I vote for Micky D's. It is good, tasty, great fries, and quite reliable. 

If my choices were expanded (in the midwest where there is no In-N-Out), give me Chic-fil-A on principle (also best diet lemonade) and the old Hardee's biscuits and gravy breakfast (no longer available???) for sheer "I can feel my arteries harden as the food goes down." How else can you get one gazillion grams of fat in a single meal?


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy

I worked at Burger King for a couple years in High School and still eat there some. So that should say it all. Flame Broiled is the way to go. 

One tip for hamburgers at either place. If you tell them to hold the ketchup they will have to give you a fresher sandwhich since they can't give you a pre-made. You can then add it yourself from a packet.


----------



## kvanlaan

I voted BK, because, and this may be a technicality, McD's doesn't actually serve food...

(Yep, I saw Super-size Me, but I was a McD's hater even before that.)


----------



## etexas

kvanlaan said:


> I voted BK, because, and this may be a technicality, McD's doesn't actually serve food...
> 
> (Yep, I saw Super-size Me, but I was a McD's hater even before that.)


Super-Size Me oddly made me like McD even more. Go figure.


----------



## tellville

Sonoftheday said:


> McDonald's! McDonald's!
> Kentucky Fried Chicken and a Pizza Hut!
> McDonald's! McDonald's!
> Kentucky Fried Chicken and a Pizza Hut!



Best version of the song ever:

YouTube - dj otzi


----------



## Dewalt

largest food chain in the world, McDonald's!!! enough said.


----------



## Richard King

I would go to Burger King for a Whopper then go across the street for McD fries.
I am sort of a gourmet.


----------



## Theogenes

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> McDonald's Double Quarter Pounder w/ Cheese, Large Fry and a Chocolate Shake.




Sterling,
That's my favorite at McD's; The double quarter pounder with cheese (and I get NO onions)....my mouth is watering just thinking about it...


----------



## Mushroom

Richard King said:


> I would go to Burger King for a Whopper then go across the street for McD fries.
> I am sort of a gourmet.


More of an epicurean.


----------



## SolaGratia

Dewalt said:


> largest food chain in the world, McDonald's!!! enough said.



Yes, but its real business is not to sell you those poor hamburgers, but to sell you a system. They know that the more they manipulate us, the more they will get their sell. In other words, "Don't believd the hype"


----------



## BlackCalvinist

tellville said:


> Sonoftheday said:
> 
> 
> 
> McDonald's! McDonald's!
> Kentucky Fried Chicken and a Pizza Hut!
> McDonald's! McDonald's!
> Kentucky Fried Chicken and a Pizza Hut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best version of the song ever:
> 
> YouTube - dj otzi
Click to expand...


Thanks. Now I'm doing this stupid dance. 


Oh yeah, that reminds me - I *did* that drive last year (Dallas to Ellicott City, MD). 

Burger King or Hardees. McDonalds' food makes me throw up. All of it. Even the fries. Even the OJ makes me queasy.

Anyone even THINK of eating McDonalds needs to watch Super Size Me!
YouTube - Super Size Me - Fastfood Test


----------



## JBaldwin

If my children are with me, it's McD's because we like their tea better than BKs. Hamburgers are awful both places, McD's has better fries, the fish sandwich at McD's is tolerable and the chicken sandwich at BKs is slightly better. Either way, it's pretty awful. I think I would rather find a Wendy's, at least you can find something relatively healthy there.


----------



## Dewalt

ha!


----------



## jaybird0827

Given that choice and those conditions, BK definitely. Flame-broiled burgers - yes!

(Had you said stop for breakfast, then I go to Mickey D's - love those breakfast bagels).


----------



## VictorBravo

Grymir said:


> Big Mac - the metaphysical ultimate!



Heh, speaking of last things, Jack In The Box was in the middle of an e coli crisis back in 93, kids dying, adults getting pretty badly sick, etc. 

For some stupid reason their PR people came up with the "Ultimate Burger" ad campaign to rehabilitate their image.

Many of us took it to mean "the last thing you will ever eat."


----------



## Ivan

victorbravo said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big Mac - the metaphysical ultimate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, speaking of last things, Jack In The Box was in the middle of an e coli crisis back in 93, kids dying, adults getting pretty badly sick, etc.
> 
> For some stupid reason their PR people came up with the "Ultimate Burger" ad campaign to rehabilitate their image.
> 
> Many of us took it to mean "the last thing you will ever eat."
Click to expand...


We all have to be brave in this new world.

Eat up!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade

I _would_ have stopped at McDonald's, but when they started mixing spiritual poison with their burgers, fries, and sundaes, I'm saying goodbye till they change. So now it will be Burger King or Wendy's for me (which is sad because I like McDs stuff!).

Bye Big Macs, hi Whoppers!


----------



## BertMulder

would like to say 'anything but McD'

Reluctantly vote for BurgerKing


----------



## DeoOpt

I like both Micdonalds and Burger King but I have a Jack in The Box down the street from me and there not so bad.


----------



## kvanlaan

> Super-Size Me oddly made me like McD even more. Go figure.



Dude, you've got issues.


----------



## Bygracealone

BertMulder said:


> would like to say 'anything but McD'
> 
> Reluctantly vote for BurgerKing



Sounds like the way many people will be voting for McCain...  (not me though...)


----------



## puritansound

Long live the Burger King. You arrogant Punk!


----------



## Gloria

BK, all day.


----------



## Stomata leontôn

In-'n-Out Burger.

About 96 hours away.


----------



## DMcFadden

Hey, don't you guys have a heart? Some of us are on diets and can't have either of them! It has been 13 wks since a McDonalds (or In-N-Out for that matter) french fry passed my lips.


----------



## Davidius

McDonald's, hands down.


----------



## rescuedbyLove

DeoOpt said:


> I like both Micdonalds and Burger King but I have a Jack in The Box down the street from me and there not so bad.



You're lucky!!!!


----------



## rescuedbyLove

DMcFadden said:


> Hey, don't you guys have a heart? Some of us are on diets and can't have either of them! It has been 13 wks since a McDonalds (or In-N-Out for that matter) french fry passed my lips.



Well, you're doing pretty good, seeing that this Mcdonald's vs Burger King stuff (not to mention all those other places) is always in your face!

Even though eating that food makes my stomach feel _really_ gross at least 80% of the time, looking at these polls makes me want some!
I have eaten BK a few times in the last 2 weeks, and I think it's because of all this poll stuff, because I haven't wanted BK in like 3 years!

"Honey!! Can we go get some McDonald's or Burger King? Well, maybe we should stick with Burger King, since we aren't sure whether we should go to McDonald's because of the boycott thing..."


----------



## py3ak

I remember that someone died from eating at Jack-in-the-Box. This has kept me from ever going.


----------



## pilgrim3970

Well....turned vegetarian about 6 years ago, but back in the day when I did actually eat meat, I'd have to go Burger King - recent disturbingly wierd ad campaign not withstanding (though dude in the Burger King mask kind of wierds me out a little). We have a local place called Del Rancho that makes a pretty mean burger not to mention their gargantuan steak sandwich.


----------



## Tim

I know that this poll is light-hearted, but I understand that McDonald's financially supports the homosexual lobby.


----------



## Seb

Tim said:


> I know that this poll is light-hearted, but I understand that McDonald's financially supports the homosexual lobby.



See this thread:
http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/boycott-mcdonalds-35554/

I can't believe I got that posted before Andrew did. Whew!


----------



## kvanlaan

> Well....turned vegetarian about 6 years ago,



Um, Steve, as I understand the Oklahoma state constitution, such a public revelation hereby invalidates your Oklahoma residency and you now have to move to California (or Vermont, or New York State, or someplace where being vegetarian is acceptable).

Sorry to break the bad news, brother.



> We have a local place called Del Rancho



I always loved the TV commercials!


----------



## Richard King

Normally I would always pick a Mc to defeat a King
and I do find that Burger King guy to be creepy on several levels

but I have pondered and repondered this for days. I did some field reseach and I still have to go with the smoky flavor and fake seared grill lines of BK


----------



## Jerusalem Blade

Yesterday I went to Burger King and had a strawberry ice cream sundae (whereas I used to get them at McDs before the boycott). The ice cream was good, but they used syrup that was pretty bad. They probably wouldn't do that in the states.

I'll have to talk to the manager about that!


----------



## Ivan

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Yesterday I went to Burger King and had a strawberry ice cream sundae (whereas I used to get them at McDs before the boycott). The ice cream was good, but they used syrup that was pretty bad. They probably wouldn't do that in the states.
> 
> I'll have to talk to the manager about that!



As burgers go, I don't care for either. Boycott, yes, I'm doing that. Not that it's much of a sacrifice for me. Our McDonalds is cheap and fast, but I'm not in that much of a hurry. Our Burger King gives Walmart associates 15% off, but there service is so poor (and the food isn't great either) that I really don't like going there. Use Culvers a lot though. Not terrible food (they have decent BBQ ribs right now) and this particular Culvers has great service.


----------



## pilgrim3970

kvanlaan said:


> Well....turned vegetarian about 6 years ago,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, Steve, as I understand the Oklahoma state constitution, such a public revelation hereby invalidates your Oklahoma residency and you now have to move to California (or Vermont, or New York State, or someplace where being vegetarian is acceptable).
> 
> Sorry to break the bad news, brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a local place called Del Rancho
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always loved the TV commercials!
Click to expand...



Yeah, tell me about it. Of course when I tell people that, the followup question is "not even fish?". 

It was strictly for health reasons - no PETA membership here. 

About 6 months into my vegetarian diet change, my wife was dying for some BBQ (she is still and Omnivore). So we go to the local BBQ place and I order a baked potato w/ beef brisket minus the beef brisket. The waitress looks at me like I had just grown a second head right there in front of her and I explain that I am a vegetarian which leaves her completley dazed and confused. After a 5 minute discussion with her manager she comes back and explains to me that they will still have to charge me full price (and she still seemed to be feeling that they were committing some sort of crime by leaving the meat off). Sensing her distress I asked if they could simply bring me the potato and put the brisket in a side bowl - problem solved, crisis averted and everyone in the resturant went back to eating. 

Del Ranco - those were great commercials!


----------



## kvanlaan

> Yeah, tell me about it. Of course when I tell people that, the followup question is "not even fish?".
> 
> It was strictly for health reasons - no PETA membership here.



OK, that's making it a _little_ more understandable. I do believe though, that the stock Oklahoma answer to your doc (when he says "another piece of red meat will kill you") is to ask him to use his phone and order up your plot.



> About 6 months into my vegetarian diet change, my wife was dying for some BBQ (she is still and Omnivore). So we go to the local BBQ place and I order a baked potato w/ beef brisket minus the beef brisket. The waitress looks at me like I had just grown a second head right there in front of her and I explain that I am a vegetarian which leaves her completley dazed and confused. After a 5 minute discussion with her manager she comes back and explains to me that they will still have to charge me full price (and she still seemed to be feeling that they were committing some sort of crime by leaving the meat off). Sensing her distress I asked if they could simply bring me the potato and put the brisket in a side bowl - problem solved, crisis averted and everyone in the resturant went back to eating.



Brother, that is willpower of the sort that I simply do not have. 



> Del Ranco - those were great commercials!



I thought it was the grainy film quality that really set the whole thing off. They must have been filmed circa 1978 by the franchise founder on a Super 8. Fond, fond memories.


----------



## pilgrim3970

kvanlaan said:


> I thought it was the grainy film quality that really set the whole thing off. They must have been filmed circa 1978 by the franchise founder on a Super 8. Fond, fond memories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's about right. Born and raised here and that is about when I remember first seeing them. They used that commercial for a loooooong time!
Click to expand...


----------



## pilgrim3970

kvanlaan said:


> Yeah, tell me about it. Of course when I tell people that, the followup question is "not even fish?".
> 
> It was strictly for health reasons - no PETA membership here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, that's making it a _little_ more understandable. I do believe though, that the stock Oklahoma answer to your doc (when he says "another piece of red meat will kill you") is to ask him to use his phone and order up your plot..
Click to expand...


 Yeah, I could hear by dad saying something like that!

I actually did it on my own since heart disease runs in the family. Dad & uncle both have heart problems, Grandad died from it - common denominator was bad diet and in the case of my dad and uncle, heavy smoking. So I quit smoking 12 years ago and changed my diet about 6 years ago.

Dropped 70 pounds as a result and now have super low bad cholesterol. In the grand scheme of themes, my passage from this life is not in my hands anyway but I do want to take care of myself.

Kinda weird though, after six years, meat doesn't really appeal to me. It doesn't gross me out or anything, it just doesn't sound appetizing


----------



## Augusta

I have always thought BK was gross. It might be that the ones in my area are just icky. Then I saw this Employee caught taking bath in BK sink Now my opinion is cemented. Bk is gross.


----------



## puritan lad

I love the Double Whopper with cheese. King of all hamburgers. (I'll get one every few months.)

McDonald's has better fries, but the hamburgers aren't even close to BK's.


----------



## Webservant

The fries are better at McDonalds but the burgers are better at BK.


----------



## Grymir

I've got Big Mac on our breath... Mwaaahaaahaaa!!!! 

Just got back from our bi-monthly junk food meal. Big Mac, McChicken, and half of a gazzilion fries. Yummy! (reaching for a rolaids). Wife had Fillet O'Fish, McChicken, and the other half of gazzilion fries. It was good. The Burger King was dethroned! These places are nice for a treat once in a while. Wife says she doesn't want to cook. On way to store. Budget? Not at Mcdonalds, but its a $10.03 well spent!


----------



## Ivan

Grymir said:


> I've got Big Mac on our breath... Mwaaahaaahaaa!!!!
> 
> Just got back from our bi-monthly junk food meal. Big Mac, McChicken, and half of a gazzilion fries. Yummy! (reaching for a rolaids). Wife had Fillet O'Fish, McChicken, and the other half of gazzilion fries. It was good. The Burger King was dethroned! These places are nice for a treat once in a while. Wife says she doesn't want to cook. On way to store. Budget? Not at Mcdonalds, but its a $10.03 well spent!




You had a Big Mac...*AND*...a McChicken!!

Dude!!


----------



## Grymir

Ivan, You know it!! A Big Mac just doesn't fill me up. I'm also old enough to remember when eating a Big Mac for the first time was a right-of-passage into man-hood.


----------



## Ivan

Grymir said:


> I'm also old enough to remember when eating a Big Mac for the first time was a right-of-passage into man-hood.



WOW! I don't know about that, but I can remember eating at McD for the first time. I lived a number of years before they came into existence. I remember when there were NO fast food joints.


----------



## Grymir

Oh yea, you're mom always gets you a dinky little cheeseburger and small fries when you are little, then one day, you go into McDonalds. There are men in robes, the lites dim, and you say, Mom, I want a Big Mac. You then have to swear never to tell the secret, lay in a coffin, chant Mickey D's, Mickey D's, Mickey D's. Then IT arrives on a tray with a order of Medium fries. You sit down accros the table from your Mom, (instead of next to her). You then eat the whole thing (You don't dare say it's to much to eat!). Then you never look at the back of a dollar bill and see the illuminati's seeing eye the same again.


----------



## BJClark

Brad;



> Whataburger? Only those willing to endure life in Texas or OK have that consolation.



We have Whataburger here in Florida, I'm not that impressed.

If the only choices we have are McD's or BK and it's breakfast time, we'd go to BK, because hubby and the kids prefer BK's breakfast over McD's. 

Me personally, I have no preference, I don't care for either one.


----------

